# MySQL Datenbank "geleert" nach Dienst neustart



## F0rris (22. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe heute abend meinen Datenbank Server mit sämtlichen daten verloren. 

Versions Info: mysqladmin  Ver 8.41 Distrib 5.0.18, for suse-linux on i686

Ich wollte eigentlich nur durch *service restart mysql*  den MySQL Server Neustarten. Nun ist weder ein Root-Passwort noch Sonstiges gesetzt. Natürlich hab ich keine Backups gemacht, zumindest keine Zeit nahen.

Unter */var/lib/mysql/* sind noch alle Datenbank zufinden, bis auf information_schema.

Nun meine Frage, wie kann ich Daten wieder in die "Bank"  bekommen? bzw. in welches verzeichnis muss ich das alles koopieren?

 Lg F0rris


----------



## sheel (22. November 2011)

Hi

Also infoschema gelöscht.

Bevor du irgendwas machst, mach von den noch vorhandenen Dateien Sicherungskopien.
Jetzt.

Hast du noch irgendwo die DDLs, die zum Erstellen der Tabellen (+Indizes etc)
verwendet wurden (genau die, nicht nur ungefähr)?

Wenn ja, nimm die DB-Dateien aus dem Verzeichnis raus in ein Anderes.
Lass die Erstellungs-SQL durchlaufen.
MySQL beenden.
Dateien wieder rein.
MySQL starten.

...einen Versuch ists Wert.


----------



## F0rris (24. November 2011)

Hi sheel,

ich hab den DB-Ordner weggesichert und auf einem anderem Server MySQL installiert. Danach den Ordner auf dem neuen Server entpackt und weiter gings.

Wie oder warum auf dem "alten" Server die infoschema gelöscht wurde, verstehe ich nicht. Ein Neustart der Datenbank kann eigentlich nicht so schlimm sein oder?


----------



## sheel (24. November 2011)

Jo, normal sollte das nicht so einfach verschwinden...
gut das es wieder geht.


----------

